# HydroInnovations Hydrogen CO2 Generator Installs



## LionsRoor (Jan 14, 2009)

I just recently ordered the new Hydrogen water cooled CO2 generator from Hydro Innovations... after seeing the footage on YouTube I could not resist. Now that it is here, the installation is a bit challenging - there are numerous installation options available but they all present pros and cons.

Anybody with first hand experience in the real world?

Before I go the chiller route, I would love to hear of success people have had with 55 gallon resi's or smaller - with passive cooling.

I can't be the first one to have one of these things, can I? haha


----------



## atombomb (Jan 14, 2009)

Not sure if this helps but I race snowmobiles on an asphalt track in the summer, So I built a small cooler that consists of an ATV radiator and a high performance electric fan(for drag cars) and a reservoir (20 gallon Igloo cooler) The fan is mounted to the radiator and blows through to cool off the coolant being pumped through inside. A small pump circulates the coolant and fills the snowmobile via quick connect fittings installed in the snowmobiles cooling lines. This is done after every run down the track as Snowmobiles dont have radiators they have Heat exchangers that are usually sprayed with snow under the track of the machine. After a run my coolant can be near 190f . Most of the time when I change out the coolant it is near or lower than the air temp that its in.

I also use a product called WATTER WETTER which acts as a wetting agent allowing the fluid to cool much faster than if it were plain old water. You can get this at any automotive store by the additives. Just add a few oz per gallon of coolant. It works miracles

Sorry for the banter but thats what I know about cooling outside of buying a water chiller which can cost a pretty penny.


----------



## RollaP (Jan 15, 2009)

I just bought one yesterday and I'm not sure what style water pump is needed. The you tube video says must have 15' of lift. Is this accurate? If so I'll need a sump pump not just standard water pump. Any help would be great.


----------



## someguyfromtx (Jan 15, 2009)

There are several style pumps that will create 15' of lift. Some pumps that will work are the Little Giant wizard, Mag 7, and you can even use a 1/6 th hp flotec submersible pump from the Home Depot (best deal for $75, can get online).

The radiator and fan is a great way to inexpensively remove heat. Hydro Innovations is going to offer a radiator and fan combo in the next month or so that will sell for about $150, its 10" x 6" x 2.5" with two high power energy efficient fans.

The trick with any heat exchanger used for the HydroGEN is that you want to install it inline on the exiting hot water line. With the super heated water running through the radiator the fans are able to remove loads of heat using very little electricity. The alternative way of installing the heat exchanger would be to have it on a closed loop cooling the reservoir instead. Using this second method is only about half as effective at removing the heat unless you are able to blow very cold air over it.


----------



## someguyfromtx (Jan 15, 2009)

As far as just using a 55 gallon res, go for it. The worst thing that will happen is that the water will get hot. It won't hurt the unit at all and the water should have time to cool back down before your lights turn back on. 

If your grow room is small and semi-sealed you probably won't have any trouble using just a barrel. You can always add a chiller or a heat exchanger later.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 15, 2009)

LionsRoor said:


> I just recently ordered the new Hydrogen water cooled CO2 generator from Hydro Innovations... after seeing the footage on YouTube I could not resist. Now that it is here, the installation is a bit challenging - there are numerous installation options available but they all present pros and cons.
> 
> Anybody with first hand experience in the real world? If you need help with the set-up----let me know---there are many effeciant ways to set it up.
> 
> ...


 Your not the only lucky one!!!----the 55 res will heat up but cool down at lights off---you can also build a box fan into the top of your res for cooling---this has been done with great success with the water-cooled-lights.



atombomb said:


> Not sure if this helps but I race snowmobiles on an asphalt track in the summer, So I built a small cooler that consists of an ATV radiator and a high performance electric fan(for drag cars) and a reservoir (20 gallon Igloo cooler) The fan is mounted to the radiator and blows through to cool off the coolant being pumped through inside. A small pump circulates the coolant and fills the snowmobile via quick connect fittings installed in the snowmobiles cooling lines. This is done after every run down the track as Snowmobiles dont have radiators they have Heat exchangers that are usually sprayed with snow under the track of the machine. After a run my coolant can be near 190f . Most of the time when I change out the coolant it is near or lower than the air temp that its in.
> 
> I also use a product called WATTER WETTER which acts as a wetting agent allowing the fluid to cool much faster than if it were plain old water. You can get this at any automotive store by the additives. Just add a few oz per gallon of coolant. It works miracles
> 
> Sorry for the banter but thats what I know about cooling outside of buying a water chiller which can cost a pretty penny.


 water wetter is a product made from simple ingrediants----liquid soap/ and glycol or sugar water. Again many simple ways to use the hydrogen--I use a very small energy effeciant 1/15 prime chiller that runs on 126watts/1.26amp and handles 120 to 140 liter or 40 gallons---I purchased the chiller from petmountain on sale for 269.95. 



RollaP said:


> I just bought one yesterday and I'm not sure what style water pump is needed. The you tube video says must have 15' of lift. Is this accurate? If so I'll need a sump pump not just standard water pump. Any help would be great.


 Go online and search----"best price mag drive 7"---I picked mine up for 69.95 delivered you might find one cheaper---maby ebay.



someguyfromtx said:


> There are several style pumps that will create 15' of lift. Some pumps that will work are the Little Giant wizard, Mag 7, and you can even use a 1/6 th hp flotec submersible pump from the Home Depot (best deal for $75, can get online). Good price but you can find them a little more cost effective if you shop.
> 
> The radiator and fan is a great way to inexpensively remove heat. Hydro Innovations is going to offer a radiator and fan combo in the next month or so that will sell for about $150, its 10" x 6" x 2.5" with two high power energy efficient fans.
> 
> The trick with any heat exchanger used for the HydroGEN is that you want to install it inline on the exiting hot water line. With the super heated water running through the radiator the fans are able to remove loads of heat using very little electricity. The alternative way of installing the heat exchanger would be to have it on a closed loop cooling the reservoir instead. Using this second method is only about half as effective at removing the heat unless you are able to blow very cold air over it.


 thanks for the info.


someguyfromtx said:


> As far as just using a 55 gallon res, go for it. The worst thing that will happen is that the water will get hot. It won't hurt the unit at all and the water should have time to cool back down before your lights turn back on.
> 
> If your grow room is small and semi-sealed you probably won't have any trouble using just a barrel. You can always add a chiller or a heat exchanger later.


 or just a box fan on top of the res for 20.00.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 16, 2009)

If anyone need help on the install---let me know....


----------



## grindrx (Feb 20, 2009)

Was curious how this unit turned out for you? Anybody use this and have good or negative results, input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LionsRoor (Apr 4, 2009)

grindrx said:


> Was curious how this unit turned out for you? Anybody use this and have good or negative results, input would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks to all for your replies!!! I posted this thread and was unable to find it!!! The search would not pull it up!!! Dr - thanks for your replies on another post regarding the Hydrogen.

It does work well! But I have moved it to a smaller, tighter room and I need to get creative on the cooling - again!


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 26, 2009)

Chillers in our future fo sho!! Let me know if you start a thread about chillers or know of a good one.


----------



## inval (Apr 27, 2009)

I just got one of these things and found out to my surprise that the only way you can run it with a C02 controller like the Sentinel Chhc 1 (I think I've got that right) is to purchase an additional electronic valve that opens and closes and thus turns the unit off and on according to the water flow. I am setting mine up with a run to waste system since I have unlimited well water. I'm just installing it now and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## coworker23 (Aug 26, 2009)

atombomb said:


> Not sure if this helps but I race snowmobiles on an asphalt track in the summer, So I built a small cooler that consists of an ATV radiator and a high performance electric fan(for drag cars) and a reservoir (20 gallon Igloo cooler) The fan is mounted to the radiator and blows through to cool off the coolant being pumped through inside. A small pump circulates the coolant and fills the snowmobile via quick connect fittings installed in the snowmobiles cooling lines. This is done after every run down the track as Snowmobiles dont have radiators they have Heat exchangers that are usually sprayed with snow under the track of the machine. After a run my coolant can be near 190f . Most of the time when I change out the coolant it is near or lower than the air temp that its in.


I have done some research as far as trying to find a good heat exchanger / radiators and have come to the conclusion that buying something new (without fan) is gonna run about $150.00. 

It does seem like the size of a ATV heat exchanger is the best option as a automobile intercooler / radiator may be a little too big?


----------



## coworker23 (Aug 26, 2009)

atombomb said:


> Not sure if this helps but I race snowmobiles on an asphalt track in the summer, So I built a small cooler that consists of an ATV radiator and a high performance electric fan(for drag cars) and a reservoir (20 gallon Igloo cooler) The fan is mounted to the radiator and blows through to cool off the coolant being pumped through inside. A small pump circulates the coolant and fills the snowmobile via quick connect fittings installed in the snowmobiles cooling lines. This is done after every run down the track as Snowmobiles dont have radiators they have Heat exchangers that are usually sprayed with snow under the track of the machine. After a run my coolant can be near 190f . Most of the time when I change out the coolant it is near or lower than the air temp that its in.


Actually, I just found a pretty decent deal at mex-redline for a High Performance Aluminum Radiator Kit for $160 before shipping. That includes a 12" fan (40 w 12v), which could be run via a AC to DC adapter.

The footprint is bigger then their Heat Exchanger, it comes with a fan and is only $10 more.


----------



## Grow A Nug (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi I am wondering if anyone knows how this thing works.

Here is what I have at the time

The hydrogen co-2 generator
The electronic valve that you would generally put on your main water supply however I will be using a 300 gallon tank that I have on my lower floor that collects rain water. I need advice on what pump to use that works when the demand is needed only. I will have a Sentinel CHHC.1 installed to monitor and control the ppm. So all this has to be hooked up and work somehow. Im not sure if I even need the water control valve but I bought it anyway incase. The control valve I believe plugs into the co2 receptical on the sentinel. I have been thinking that maybe a camper water pump or something like that would work. I do have to have a pump that can pump up about 8 and the pump needs at least 15 feel head of pressure. Im not sure if I need to have 24 feet being my tank is on the lower floor. Cant move the tank indoors as it is way to big 

Thanks , Happy growing


Check out the Orange Kush . My 6 plants are heading to the flower room 



Grow-A-Nug


----------



## llltimelll (Jan 8, 2010)

bump biggity...


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Jan 8, 2010)

inval said:


> I just got one of these things and found out to my surprise that the only way you can run it with a C02 controller like the Sentinel Chhc 1 (I think I've got that right) is to purchase an additional electronic valve that opens and closes and thus turns the unit off and on according to the water flow. I am setting mine up with a run to waste system since I have unlimited well water. I'm just installing it now and will let you know how it goes.


 You can run it without the valve. You only need the valve if your running drain to waste straight of the cold presured line of your house.



coworker23 said:


> I have done some research as far as trying to find a good heat exchanger / radiators and have come to the conclusion that buying something new (without fan) is gonna run about $150.00. what does that have to do with this thread?
> 
> It does seem like the size of a ATV heat exchanger is the best option as a automobile intercooler / radiator may be a little too big?


 best option for what???---cooling the rez?????



coworker23 said:


> Actually, I just found a pretty decent deal at mex-redline for a High Performance Aluminum Radiator Kit for $160 before shipping. That includes a 12" fan (40 w 12v), which could be run via a AC to DC adapter. again why?
> 
> The footprint is bigger then their Heat Exchanger, it comes with a fan and is only $10 more.





Grow A Nug said:


> Hi I am wondering if anyone knows how this thing works. works fantastic and you can run your venting at the same time if need be.
> 
> Here is what I have at the time
> 
> ...





llltimelll said:


> bump biggity...


----------



## Munch420 (May 14, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting the HydroGEN, but it lieu of a chiller I've been thinking of doing geothermal cooling. Basically just run the water lines out of the house and coil a 100ft (or longer) of water tubing and bury it a few feet underground. Any thoughts on this idea?


----------

